# 200 Gallon 3 point Sprayer Anti-ice / De-icing



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a Anti-icing De-icing Calcium Chloride Liquid Salt Brine 3 Point Sprayer. I custom built this sprayer with anti-icing and de-icing as it's primary purpose. There are no hard to get specialty parts or fittings used when I put this unit together. Should you ever need to make repairs, all of the parts can be purchased easily on the internet or your local farm type stores. This sprayer unit has a 200 gallon tank with a sump bottom supported by a cradle. It was set up with a 7560 XL Hypro pump and a 540/1000 rpm quick change coupler. The pump can be run at 540 rpm or 1000 rpm. The 3 point is a category 2. All pressure hoses are EPDM and suction hoses are 1" PVC . The boom selector valve has numerous combinations, center, left, right, c-l-r, l-r, c-r,c-l, etc. A hand held hose for sidewalks can also be easily added. The spray boom is a total of 108" wide and sprays 9-25' wide, and is also quick attached with 3 quick couplers and 2 quick pins, it can be removed with no tools in about 30 seconds. With the pump at 1000 rpm it will spray up to 25' wide. The center section of the boom has (6) turrets with 5 nozzles each, both fan and triple stream nozzles are included which are also Teejet quick connect. This sprayer is plumbed to self fill through a 1" hose, using the pump on the sprayer unit. Simply turn 2 valve handles, hook up your suction hose and you can fill this tank using the pto pump. I used this sprayer a couple times last winter, and have also used it for 2 months this winter. It is in excellent condition, and the price is $2,350.00. It is located in the 61341 zip code area.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Does the tractor come with it? lol


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

creativedesigns;989536 said:


> Does the tractor come with it? lol


Not yet, but at the end of next month it will, but you'll have to add some serious $$ to that number?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice unit!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

hlntoiz;989546 said:


> Nice unit!


Thanks, the sprayer works perfectly and the Kubota is the nicest I have ever owned.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone want to spray with their Tractor?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump...... Still For Sale / Trade for Western Straight Blade Plow, etc????


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump?......


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Sprayer Update and New Price !*

Sprayer Update and New Price ! Fan spray nozzles and shorter boom. Has 2 extra nozzles and can add 2 extra spray circuits for wider width spraying.

*****************************************************$1,750.00*****************************************************

































*****************************************************$1,750.00*****************************************************


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still For Sale.....


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Winter won't be too much longer.....


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kubota is sold, sprayer needs to be sold........any offers?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still for Sale.....$1,500.00?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still for sale.........


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

R U ready to spray?


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice looking unit, and the price is awesome. If i had a tractor to put it on id get it.

How large of an area can a tankful pre-treat?


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Which boom comes with it? The longer multi nozzle one or the shorter one?
THANKS !


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

SnowGuy;1094685 said:


> Which boom comes with it? The longer multi nozzle one or the shorter one?
> THANKS !


For $1,500 the small boom.

For $1,650 I think I have enough parts to build another big boom?

For cost of parts, I can put together any kind of boom or boomless you would like?


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I need to find out what 3 point hitch my John Deere 3320 has and if it can handle your unit. I am interested in it.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Come on Grassman it's only money.................


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still for Sale...............


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still for Sale............... $1,350.00


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tis the Season?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump........


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still for Sale............... $1,350.00 Offer / Trade Possible? Western straight blade plow?? Liquid Bulk Tanks??


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

You think a jd3720 could handle that bad boy?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

viper881;1281197 said:


> You think a jd3720 could handle that bad boy?


Specs for your tractors 3 pt lift is @24" = 2200 lbs
Lift Capacity @ lift link ends, lb. 2530 lbs.

Sprayer fully loaded = 2,475 lbs. Tank could easily be changed or not filled completely?

Was just looking at a 100 gallon 3 pt sprayer for $2,350 but it wasn't nearly as nice as this one.

Still for Sale............... $1,350.00 Offer / Trade Possible? Western straight blade plow?? Liquid Bulk Tanks??


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well i have nothing for sale that would interest you, but am interested in the sprayer. I'll have to look into this week a little more on where I can get liquid or how you can make it if its possibly cheaper. Could it handle a bigger tank if i decieded to put it on mine jd5603 or no?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

viper881;1281234 said:


> Well i have nothing for sale that would interest you, but am interested in the sprayer. I'll have to look into this week a little more on where I can get liquid or how you can make it if its possibly cheaper. Could it handle a bigger tank if i decieded to put it on mine jd5603 or no?


It would be much more suited for the JD 5603, the sprayer was mounted on a Kubota 8540 85 hp MFWD. Larger tank would be possible.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Still for Sale............... $1,250.00 Offer / Trade Possible? Western straight blade plow?? Liquid Bulk Tanks??


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just listed it on Ebay with a start price of $ 975.00.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just came across this, what a great deal! And very nicely made! 
Good luck with the sale
Someone buy this thing!


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

What would i need to make it so i could run it off my tractor in the summer (which it does now with the pto pump) and run in the winter time off my truck?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

NLS1;1291655 said:


> Just came across this, what a great deal! And very nicely made!
> Good luck with the sale
> Someone buy this thing!


Don't have a tractor anymore, it is definitely a solid unit and works very well. Sure could use the extra shop space, since it's always stored inside.



viper881;1291667 said:


> What would i need to make it so i could run it off my tractor in the summer (which it does now with the pto pump) and run in the winter time off my truck?


Some good tie downs and a plate (pinned thru the 3 point connections) to connect a gear reduction engine to the pump. 4:1 gear reduction to get it down to 1000 rpm max.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you end up selling that sweet sprayer?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

viper881;1292926 said:


> Did you end up selling that sweet sprayer?


No.....still occupying floor space in the shop


----------



## JoeSPM (Jan 28, 2019)

Still have this?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sold long long ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kubota 8540 said:


> Sold long long ago


2011???


----------

